# Anyone know the make/model of this air compressor



## annesleycuttle (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I just wanted to know if anyone know's the make/model of this air compressor. I basically need to find some information on it, as the property management put this in a week ago and it goes off in the middle of the night. I can't get a better shot as it's in a cage, can't see any manufacturer codes or anything like that.

Thank you for your help.


----------

